#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Drilling And Workover >  >  >  Shell Pressure Control Manual for Drilling and Workover Operations

## BOUGHELOUM

Does any one have this book



Shell Pressure Control Manual for Drilling and Workover Operations  "EP 2002-1500"See More: Shell Pressure Control Manual for Drilling and Workover Operations

----------


## doctor2k7

An old one but still useful 
Shell Pressure Control Manual for Drilling and Workover Operations EP 89-1500

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

